# Alpaca yarn for sale beginning June 20th



## pinehollowfarm (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi everyone, don't post here much, just read (with everything thats been going on). I have excellent fiber being turned into yarn. It is sport grade 18 to 20 microns and very soft! It will be available to purchase after June 20. In time to start those holiday projects. It's a 200 yd. skein and selling for 8.00 a skein. Flat shipping of 4.00. You may choose from our boys and girls for color. Shadow is med. brown/red, belize is med/dark brown/red, firestorm is dark chocolate, sassy is white, dehlia is buff and keepsake is black. Thanks for your time and have a great summer!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

How cute! I love the pics of the alpaca babies after their "hair cuts" and look forward to you posting pics of the yarn available!


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

Can't you can just hear them...here we are, but Mama stole our clothes. Adorable!


----------



## pinehollowfarm (Jan 22, 2013)

Actually had 2 nights where they sent me an sos for sweatshirts and pants!


----------

